# Factory Alarm vs Aftermarket



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

What are the differences between a factory and aftermarket alarms? Are there pro and cons to both?


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

Aftermarket: 
PRO: extra accessories (sensors, back up batteries, window control, remote start, etc)
CONS: Install cost for all the extra accessories (DIY though, it is not hard)

You can integrate them...

I use my stock ignition immobilizer, aftermarket ignition kill, aftermarket sensors (proximity, motion), aftermarket sirens (normal and interior pain generators) and battery back up. The aftermarket alarm powers everything and allows me to add whatever I wish in the future.

Stock is just stock. Locks the doors and kills the ignition. Someone comes along smashes the window, pops the hood, cuts the cable to battery, and tows the car away. Or they just stick it on a flatbed.


----------



## TCSProducts (Jul 29, 2010)

Factory alarms are pretty basic - normally just triggered door locks, ignition kill, a horn interface and sometimes a remote start feature. Many dealers offers extras you can pay for (like LoJack or OnStar- type GPS tracking), but they can add thousands to the cost of the vehicle. Factory systems normally don't offer shock sensors, motion detectors, and notification that the alarm has been triggered like through a remote control with some sort of display. 

Aftermarket alarms can be pretty robust and are generally customizable - you can add or remove features as you please, you normally have a remote control that tells you if the alarm has tripped or if there is a problem with a sensor, and a potential criminal at least knows that you have something other than the factory system installed.

Factory system pros: Dealer installed, part of the vehicle electronics.
Factory system cons: Not very robust, can easily be defeated. Lots of information available about how they function (all you have to do is just get a diagram form the vehicle manufacturer and you know everything you need to know about how to defeat the alarm). Typical high cost of a dealer-installed accessory.

Aftermarket system pros: Robust, wide range of sensors to choose from, notification options (such as iPhone apps and remote controls), customizable, exact system configuration is unknown, long-range remote controls. Potential criminals don't know exactly what's protecting the vehicle.
Aftermarket system cons: High initial cost, complexity (you need to be very skilled at automotive electrical systems to do this yourself, otherwise you have to pay someone to do it), cumbersome remote controls, high cost of "necessary options" such as key transducers and output relays, not easily interfaced with the vehicle electronics.

Just as a point of reference, my truck got broken into a few years ago in front of my house in a lighted parking lot with the factory alarm system armed and functioning. When I found it in the morning, the factory system was still working properly. Whoever got my gear knew exactly how to get around my factory system...


Hope this helps


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks, very well put and broken down so I could easily understand it! 

I guess my followup questions would be how many alarms offer IPHONE apps and are there any for ANDROID? I know typically they offer both, but just curious?

Also what is the cost difference between dealer/installer vs doing it yourself? I know through a dealer you get warranty, but what about doing it yourself?


----------



## TCSProducts (Jul 29, 2010)

Directed Electronics is probably the biggest alarm manufacturer out there; they're responsible for the Viper, Python, and other products. They recently released an iPhone app that interfaces with the Python remote start system. It runs over 3G, and you can start the engine, lock/unlock doors, and maybe a few other things. As far as other platforms like the Droid, you'd have to do your own research on that. Oh yeah, the cost for that system is about $450 through Crutchfield PLUS an annual service plan. 

As for doing it yourself - after my truck got robbed, I went to Best Buy and bought a Viper 791XV to install myself - the price of the part was about $600, and they refused to honor any return or exchange because I didn't want to pay them to install it for me. Directed holds the same philosophy and they won't honor the warranty if you DIY unless you're MECP certified.

The dealer systems cost whatever the dealer charges - vehicle and OEM specific depending on the specific options, so you'd have to research that also (my 2004 BMW X3 has the GPS tracking/cell phone/SOS system that added an extra $3800 to the vehicle cost as part of the Premium Package). 

Like Kanadian-Kaos said, you can interface some aftermarket systems with your vehicle electronics, but you have to buy a vehicle-specific interface module to do it. That's another hidden cost associated with aftermarket systems. Plan on another $50-100 for that part.

If you're interested, my company offers a much simpler and elegant solution - check out tcs-products.com/scout.html for more info. If you're not interested that's cool - I won't bug you about it.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you want you can tell more about "THE SCOUT" product you company has here or you can message me privately. I am really intrigued about it...


----------



## TCSProducts (Jul 29, 2010)

Check your PM


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Ultimate, where do you live in MA? I can recommend you a good shop to go to get your alarm done if you would like.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

PM sent although it is not top priority right with tight holiday funds!!!


----------



## cgarnes (Apr 1, 2008)

The Viper, Clifford, Python system works with Iphone, Blackberry, and Droid smartphones. For a brief demo go to Viper SmartStart

I love mine!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

put it this way. my brother in law had his whole system stolen from his trunk w/o his alarm EVER going off....


----------

